# noisiest? quaker or blue front amazon?



## billyroyal (Jan 27, 2009)

im thinkin of getting a blue front but we had a quaker last year and wow it was loud even made my kids seem quiet! are the blue fronts as loud? i can cope with the noise but the mrs has no patients with them so just want to make sure as it dos'nt say on care sheets etc? ive hered greys are quieter but the feather plucking puts me off.
i know all parrots are all diffeent but i mean in general.

cheers.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

All amazons scream it's a territory thing. The blue isn't the worst but has a fine pair of lungs. The quietest parrot I have ever encountered is the Jardiens, they are around the same size and a nice green but tend to burble rather than burst ear drums.

I have sent a life in this wonderful trade, one of my earliest memories is viewing a shipment of 500 amazons in a facility. I can still clearly remember just how loud it all was!!!!! So exciting!

Parrotlets for me now, no noise from my spectacles,

John.





billyroyal said:


> im thinkin of getting a blue front but we had a quaker last year and wow it was loud even made my kids seem quiet! are the blue fronts as loud? i can cope with the noise but the mrs has no patients with them so just want to make sure as it dos'nt say on care sheets etc? ive hered greys are quieter but the feather plucking puts me off.
> i know all parrots are all diffeent but i mean in general.
> 
> cheers.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Quakers are noisier than Amazons, in my opinion. My Blue-Fronted Amazon, Lola, isn't that noisy, she just has a bit of a call first thing in the morning, & then random odd noises during the day.


----------



## billyroyal (Jan 27, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Quakers are noisier than Amazons, in my opinion. My Blue-Fronted Amazon, Lola, isn't that noisy, she just has a bit of a call first thing in the morning, & then random odd noises during the day.


 cheers thats all i needed to know :2thumb:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

quakers are terribly loud and make weird horrid sqeaking noises kinda like ringnecks.


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

quakers are not a nice pet in my opinion. Amazons are a thousand times better. ALL parrots are demanding and they ALL shout , its in they nature to call out.


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

We have an African Grey who can be quiet, but when he wants to his call can be heard down the street lol. Also the mess he makes along with the dander that comes off him, I am constantly cleaning and at weekends my vacuum is always plugged in.If your mrs has no patience I definitely wouldn't even consider a parrot at all.


----------

